# elk bacon lownslow style (pic. heavy)



## lownslow (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been loving the curleys venison/elk bacon. If you haven't tried it you really should, it is soooo tasty.

Here is my take on it to make it look and taste more like regular bacon. I wasn't sure if it would work so I did a small test batch. It worked!

Cut up 3 lbs elk into 1 inch cubes and freeze on a sheet.


Do the same to 2.75 lbs pork fat (yes its almost 50% fat but look at bacon and you tell me what you think the ratio is).


Take the elk out of the freezer and let it thaw just slightly and grind it with 1/4 lb of the fat with a coarse grinder plate. Put it back in the freezer.



Repeat with the remaining 2.5 lbs fat.

Measure your cure that came with the packet (1 packed teaspoon / lb. meat) and curleys seasoning (.54 oz / lb. meat) and sprinkle it over the ground meat and toss. Then toss it in the grinder and run it through the small plate (1/8"). Once out add water (1.9T / lb meat.) and mix.


Do the same with the fat.


Take an aluminum tray and line the bottom with parchment or wax paper. Spray the sides with nonstick spray. These steps make it easier to get the meat out later.


Now begin to layer the fat and the lean in uneven layers like you see in regular bacon.




Put wax paper over the top and chill for 24 hours min..

Remove and generously coat with cracked black pepper.



Smoke per the curleys directions and bring up to 155 internal. I put foil with the edges turned up on a shelf below to catch all the yummy fat that renders out which can be used for a million other things.

When done cool down overnight and slice.



Then fry.


I'm eating some right now and man are you jealous.... 

I will keep tweaking to perfect the technique but it worked _very _well. The only change so far that I am thinking is to only run the fat through the coarse plate.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 7, 2009)

Yea you are right it sure looks like a lot of fat but it looks exactly like bacon when it is all done. I need to try and make some bacon I never have.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW.....Im impressed..But who is Curly???? Gotta drop some points for showing me something I havent seen...This is wa cool and you also posted nice pics and instructions..Thanks for posting


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

That is definitely different and impressive...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## erain (Dec 7, 2009)

verrrry interesting there bud..... different too. i have used curleys stuff and is all good stuff, kills on shipping though!!!! plan your order (order enuff stuff) to offset shipping charges...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on that elk bacon!!!


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like you have a winner there!  Fine looking bacon.


----------



## lownslow (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks all.

My thoughts to improve for the next round:
-Only grind the fat on the coarse setting.  
-Put the layers of fat on the inside.

this should keep the fat from rendering less during the smoke.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

That is too cool. And yes, I am jealous. I have some venison set aside from this years hunt, just for the purpose of making Curlys bacon recipe. Now I really want to get at it. Great job


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Now that is a differant bacon for sure. I have never seen this stuff and I have never heard of this curly's stuff before so?? But your bacon looks good and I'm sure it taste really good too. I just mite have to try this one.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 8, 2009)

wow.  Pretty cool.


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

That is awesome..........


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this one, but that is awesome !
Here are some belated points.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also great idea to just put the fat in the internal layers.


Bearcarver


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

I missed this one too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Low, ya did real good with this and it looks great!!!!  *"POINTS"*

I gotta try this!!!


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 21, 2009)

I can tell you have thought this one through, I am impressed.


----------



## wvtommy (Jan 10, 2010)

I will diffenetly be making this bacon!!! Thank you for the great pics too!
Tommy


----------

